# I had some question???



## 16651 (May 5, 2006)

Hi every body I had my colonoscopy test a mounth ago and they found nothing then I had MY endoscopy done and again they found nothing but they took biopsy from the duodenal and antral biopsy the ruslt came tody the rustlt said that the duodenal biopsy shows increase of villous intraepithe lympocytes no parasite identified.The antral biopsy shows that i have bacteria chronic gastritis , my question is :*is this happen with patient with IBS IF NOT PLEASE LET ME KNOW . *


----------

